# Torch bearer for London 2012



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

I got through the first stage! Now I am one of only, erm, 28,000 candidates whose stories will go through to the selection panel  From the 28,000 they will select 2,012 people to carry the torch for a mile out of the 8,000 total number of bearers - the remainder of the places are being selected through the Games' sponsors schemes (e.g. Lloyds Bank). So, I have around a 1 in 14 chance of being selected - crikey! 

Aah! I can imagine the scene now....~~~~_dream music_~~~~


----------



## ypauly (Aug 11, 2011)

no big reply im on phone

but great news


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2011)

Alan thats bloomin AMAZING xx fingers and toes are firmly crossed hope you go all the way xx.Do you know how long you havw to wait this time round?


----------



## margie (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck with the next round.

If you do get to carry a Torch can we expect a poem.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 11, 2011)

woohoo!!!!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 11, 2011)

Woweee that's absolutely fantastic news I'm so pleased for you.........just imagine if the person that you were to hand the torch over to was Kate Bush............I can see that you've already started daydreaming


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Woweee that's absolutely fantastic news I'm so pleased for you.........just imagine if the person that you were to hand the torch over to was Kate Bush............I can see that you've already started daydreaming



Thanks everyone! Mmmm...I think as the UK's greatest ever singer/songwriter who lives somewhere in Hampshire, it's more than likely Kate will be either before or after me! 

Steff, I will find out in December if I have been successful


----------



## cazscot (Aug 11, 2011)

Woo hoo, well done .  I could soon know someone famous ...


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I got through the first stage! Now I am one of only, erm, 28,000 candidates whose stories will go through to the selection panel  From the 28,000 they will select 2,012 people to carry the torch for a mile out of the 8,000 total number of bearers - the remainder of the places are being selected through the Games' sponsors schemes (e.g. Lloyds Bank). So, I have around a 1 in 14 chance of being selected - crikey!
> 
> Aah! I can imagine the scene now....~~~~_dream music_~~~~



How far do you have to run with it ? A posse of us could turn out to accompany you - handing out leaflets about the support group en route.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> How far do you have to run with it ? A posse of us could turn out to accompany you - handing out leaflets about the support group en route.



It's a mile, although you have to agree to a whole load of conditions! 

It seems I'm not the only one - just looked on FB and see that Shiv, Shelley and aymes are through too!


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! Well done


----------



## HelenP (Aug 11, 2011)

Well done, Northey, and good luck with getting through to the very end of the process.

xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I got through the first stage! Now I am one of only, erm, 28,000 candidates whose stories will go through to the selection panel  From the 28,000 they will select 2,012 people to carry the torch for a mile out of the 8,000 total number of bearers - the remainder of the places are being selected through the Games' sponsors schemes (e.g. Lloyds Bank). So, I have around a 1 in 14 chance of being selected - crikey!
> 
> Aah! I can imagine the scene now....~~~~_dream music_~~~~



Here's to hoping you get through !! Yeah !!


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well done to all of you. It's reduced the odds of at least one forum member getting through.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah - Our very own Billy Mitchell - well done!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 11, 2011)

Well done Alan and everyone else who have done the 1st mile in selection


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Well done Alan and everyone else who have done the 1st mile in selection



All thanks are due to the kind people who nominated us - thank you!


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2011)

A big well done to Shiv Shelley and Aymes good luck also


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 11, 2011)

Yay! Well done everyone and good luck for stage 2.


----------



## shiv (Aug 11, 2011)

It's cool to have got through to the next round! I would really like to do it, to fly the JDRF flag


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

shiv said:


> It's cool to have got through to the next round! I would really like to do it, to fly the JDRF flag



Wouldn't it be great if we all got places?  I wonder what sort of things the panel are looking for in the stories?


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 11, 2011)

Brilliant news, congratulations to all! Got everything crossed


----------



## RachelT (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice one folks! Maybe you could persuade the organisers to have a little diabetic relay!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

RachelT said:


> Nice one folks! Maybe you could persuade the organisers to have a little diabetic relay!



That would confound and confuse a lot of the media!


----------



## KateR (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, congratulations everyone.


----------



## Barb (Aug 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we all got places?  I wonder what sort of things the panel are looking for in the stories?



Great news! Hope you all get through.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck everybody , show them whos boss !


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 12, 2011)

Great News Alan , Good Luck


----------



## vince13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we all got places?  I wonder what sort of things the panel are looking for in the stories?



Great news, Alan, and all the very best to you and the others on the list from here.  Please keep us updated when you have anything more to report.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 13, 2011)

YAAAYY!!!!

So pleased. Here's hoping you *all* get the chance to do a turn 

M


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Awww ... thats fantastic news .... hope you all get to do it 

Heidi
xx


----------



## heasandford (Aug 21, 2011)

only just found this, and in my pile of mail on return after 4 weeks away, found my nmination refused - so delighted that you did get through after all, Alan! Keep us informed!


----------



## AndyS (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck Alan, Shiv, Shelley and Aymes.

Imagine every member of the forum coming to support and singing this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie78VtBtwBI

I love this forum and have made some amazing friends and wonderful people.

Andy x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

I love Heather Small!  Thanks Andy!


----------

